# My Capri 3.0



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I posted some pics of my Capri Ghia, someone sujjested I post a couple of the engine bay in this section, I've only got a couple at the mo.
I've only got it 3 weeks ago, and was like this when I got it, needs a little going over.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was me


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

The only way is V6 Essex! I love these cars I can remember the last time I saw one with solid inner wings.
Awesome!


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

Something about this car takes me back to a happier place in time very very good well done :thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Yes, its such a "happier place" thats for sure, might even take it out at the w/e as the weather is so mild :wave:


----------

